# 2016-2017 Season Prep Thread



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm interested in seeing what you guys are doing to get ready for the season. 

I got a new 1436 Tracker and a Thai longtail. Problem is, my old trailer is beat and too short. Here's my main project. Hoping to get it done by the end of this week. 

I also need to paint some diver decoys, get 2 cases of shells, and get some Texas rigs together for another 3-4 dozen decoys. How about everyone else?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I just installed 8 Recon LED lights on the interior of the boat, and installed a 17" LED lightbar. I also checked out the mudmotor wiring and fixed a couple of corroded terminals.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> I just installed 8 Recon LED lights on the interior of the boat, and installed a 17" LED lightbar. I also checked out the mudmotor wiring and fixed a couple of corroded terminals.


Where did you get the light bar?


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Fixed the light wiring and went from dual halogen to a 32" 1600w LED Light bar up front to see where I'm going at night. 

Dropping my boat off to Chuck in a couple weeks to have pods put in back to offset my big butt. 

Then going from a 16hp Godevil to a new 23hp Mayhem long tail.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> Where did you get the light bar?


Amazon


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

utahbigbull said:


> Fixed the light wiring and went from dual halogen to a 32" 1600w LED Light bar up front to see where I'm going at night.


You mean 160 Watt right? (or you have a super rectifier/voltage regulator)The one I got is 108 Watt


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Fat fingers..... Yes, 160w and it came from Amazon much like yours. :grin:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

put a light bar on and then another small light facing in to the boat for when im backing in and getting stuff ready to launch load up or to set decoys. Then im got to get a floor in and the hydro turfed. other then that should be ready for boat wise. Got to order some more righ em writes for some decoys and two case of shells. We will be ready by the youth hunt


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

I don't really have any material prep for the upcoming season other than maybe touching up the grass/cane in my roll-up blinds. I have more than enough guns, shells, and decoys to get the job done. I'm flush in the boat department. I'm blessed with 2 great dogs. It seems the longer I hunt the less crap I drag out and frankly I still kill just as many birds

My primary prep this year is to get rid of that **** cancerous tumor in my lower colon; once that's gone its going to be the sky's the limit for me. 

I might have to buy new clothes if I cant gain some weight back. I already dropped 50 lbs and we aren't halfway thru this ordeal.

Hell, at this point just getting out is gonna be enough for me.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Dang Mojo, I have a hard time picturing you with 50 lbs less mass on your torso. Still handsome as ever I'm sure! Good luck with your battle against that crap. I'll keep you in my thoughts. Share some southern duck pics with us this season!
R


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

rjefre said:


> Dang Mojo, I have a hard time picturing you with 50 lbs less mass on your torso. Still handsome as ever I'm sure! Good luck with your battle against that crap. I'll keep you in my thoughts. Share some southern duck pics with us this season!
> R


Double that Mojo! Crappy deal to hear you have that to battle through. Hope you kick its behind and get healed up quick!


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Mojo1 said:


> I don't really have any material prep for the upcoming season other than maybe touching up the grass/cane in my roll-up blinds. I have more than enough guns, shells, and decoys to get the job done. I'm flush in the boat department. I'm blessed with 2 great dogs. It seems the longer I hunt the less crap I drag out and frankly I still kill just as many birds
> 
> My primary prep this year is to get rid of that **** cancerous tumor in my lower colon; once that's gone its going to be the sky's the limit for me.
> 
> ...


Hope you get better soon man!


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> Amazon


I got all my stuff from eBay. They're pretty handy. I had no idea so many people really knew about them. Looks like I'll see a lot of them on the marsh.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

rjefre said:


> Dang Mojo, I have a hard time picturing you with 50 lbs less mass on your torso. Still handsome as ever I'm sure! Good luck with your battle against that crap. I'll keep you in my thoughts. Share some southern duck pics with us this season!
> R


You and me both, if you would have told me 2 months ago I would now weight in at 165, I would have laughed you out of the place; I ain't laughing now. As for handsome, I look like an old shrivelled up man for now; but I'm blessed with a wife who takes far better care of me than I may deserve.

Sooner or later I will gain some weight back but it's gonna be a while, as it stands right now if all goes well and according to schedule I'll still be getting my second round of chemo treatments all the way till the end of the year. Luckily our prime time is dec/Jan so I should be able to get some hunting in.

As you know I'm a stubborn and strong willed person:mrgreen:, so I'm counting on that to carry me through the worst of it. The fun is just beginning.

I'll keep you appraised of how it works out, but by hook or by crook there will be some pictures of dead deer and birds to come!!

Thanks for the thoughts and prayers guys, they really do help keep me grounded on the bad days.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> I got all my stuff from eBay. They're pretty handy. I had no idea so many people really knew about them. Looks like I'll see a lot of them on the marsh.


I also bought a lot of my lights as well as boat and blinds assecories off amazon, you can find almost anything on that place


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> You and me both, if you would have told me 2 months ago I would now weight in at 165, I would have laughed you out of the place; I ain't laughing now. As for handsome, I look like an old shrivelled up man for now; but I'm blessed with a wife who takes far better care of me than I may deserve.
> 
> Sooner or later I will gain some weight back but it's gonna be a while, as it stands right now if all goes well and according to schedule I'll still be getting my second round of chemo treatments all the way till the end of the year. Luckily our prime time is dec/Jan so I should be able to get some hunting in.
> 
> ...


Get well Mojo1!

.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Stay positive Mojo1, thats half the battle. Thoughts are with you.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Having problems trying to get my welder to run off of my dryer plug. It's possible, but the setup my dad let me borrow looks unsafe. So I'll have to explore my other options.

I did find another project though. I might be getting around 2 dozen foam shell decoys. They look terrible as far as detail, so I think I found a way to paint them without melting them. They'll look good around the ice's edge in a little patch of open water.


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

Mojo1 said:


> You and me both, if you would have told me 2 months ago I would now weight in at 165, I would have laughed you out of the place; I ain't laughing now. As for handsome, I look like an old shrivelled up man for now; but I'm blessed with a wife who takes far better care of me than I may deserve.
> 
> Sooner or later I will gain some weight back but it's gonna be a while, as it stands right now if all goes well and according to schedule I'll still be getting my second round of chemo treatments all the way till the end of the year. Luckily our prime time is dec/Jan so I should be able to get some hunting in.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have the right attitude, get well soon!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> I did find another project though. I might be getting around 2 dozen foam shell decoys. They look terrible as far as detail, so I think I found a way to paint them without melting them. They'll look good around the ice's edge in a little patch of open water.


I had some of those at one time, great for long pack ins. If it's windy they are pain to stake down on thick ice. I chased mine a few times.:mrgreen:

I never found a way to paint mine, when they got nasty looking I sold them.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Mojo1 said:


> I had some of those at one time, great for long pack ins. If it's windy they are pain to stake down on thick ice. I chased mine a few times.:mrgreen:
> 
> I never found a way to paint mine, when they got nasty looking I sold them.


I got some advice from a guild member of mine on painting polyethylene foam. She paints her costumes made from the stuff. She uses Mod Podge and then paints.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm already feeling fairly prepared. My clothing is in good shape, the gun is working well, and I have enough ammo to last about 6 or 7 seasons if they are as bad as the last one was. The only thing I need to do to get ready for the season is to decide how many more decoys I want. I lost one of my teal decoys (bringing my total down to 5), so I'm trying to justify the purchase of a dozen more (good price at Rogers for the FA Brand combo pack, BTW).

As if the other 44 I have aren't enough for a foot soldier who usually goes solo... but it seems like I can never have enough decoys.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Clarq said:


> I'm already feeling fairly prepared. My clothing is in good shape, the gun is working well, and I have enough ammo to last about 6 or 7 seasons if they are as bad as the last one was. The only thing I need to do to get ready for the season is to decide how many more decoys I want. I lost one of my teal decoys (bringing my total down to 5), so I'm trying to justify the purchase of a dozen more (good price at Rogers for the FA Brand combo pack, BTW).
> 
> As if the other 44 I have aren't enough for a foot soldier who usually goes solo... but it seems like I can never have enough decoys.


Rogers has their waterfowl sale in August.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Bought my new boat last week. 18x51 Excel SWV4 with the 45hp hyperdrive w/ gun boxes, storage boxes, lights and the whole works. decked out in Natgear camo. (now, if I can just get my "old" new boat sold).

next project is to pour concrete where my RV pad sits so I can park that new boat.

As far as hunting "projects" 3 dozen goose floaters and 3 more dozen Mallard floaters are on my summer hit list! next will be to build a dog house so I have a place to stay for when my wife finds out that I bought more decoys..

oh yeah, and sell my smaller boat, if passible..


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

goosefreak said:


> oh yeah, and sell my smaller boat, if passible..


You did say your price was OBO. Do I still have the best offer?


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Clarq said:


> You did say your price was OBO. Do I still have the best offer?


HA! I don't think so, I don't have any problems keeping that boat. I'll sit on it for a few years if I don't get whats fair out of it.

What was your offer? like $1300? that wouldn't even buy the boat by its self in the real world. Throw another $4,000 on top of your previous offer and I think you and I will have a deal. That would be $200 off sale price when you think about it.

For you? i'd do that but, I am no where close to dropping the price this early in the game. wont be much either. this is already a good deal

Buy it!!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah, that offer wasn't intended to be taken too seriously (although I'd certainly pay it). But if it's the only one you've gotten, then that makes it the best offer, right? ;-)



goosefreak said:


> Buy it!!


I would, if only I could justify paying a boat payment while going through 2-3 more years of school...

But on the bright side, I should be in good shape to buy your 18-footer when you upgrade to an airboat in a few years, right?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Hey Clarq, you have a seat in my boat whenever you want. It was a pretty slow day when we went, and I don't want you thinking the guide sucks.:mrgreen: Come to think of it I need to get Dunkem out again too. 
This season has to be better than last year!;-)


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> Hey Clarq, you have a seat in my boat whenever you want. It was a pretty slow day when we went, and I don't want you thinking the guide sucks.:mrgreen: Come to think of it I need to get Dunkem out again too.
> This season has to be better than last year!;-)


Nice man Fowl, after I broke your chair, fed your dog pizza, and darn near got my butt kicked out of the boat by a 3 1/2 in mag. I am suprised you did not leave me at the dock.:mrgreen:


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Fowlmouth said:


> Hey Clarq, you have a seat in my boat whenever you want. It was a pretty slow day when we went, and I don't want you thinking the guide sucks.:mrgreen: Come to think of it I need to get Dunkem out again too.
> This season has to be better than last year!;-)


I appreciate the offer, and I'd be happy to hunt with you any time. I know it wasn't the guide's fault it was a slow day. It was a rough year for everyone hunting that area last year. If you recall, I had to walk a pretty ridiculous distance just to maybe shoot at 2 - 5 ducks in a day.

October can't come soon enough. Here's hoping we can do a little better than last year.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Clarq said:


> But on the bright side, I should be in good shape to buy your 18-footer when you upgrade to an airboat in a few years, right?


 capital H no! That Excel in here to stay (once it ships in from Kentucky).

My plan, is to not only have the Excel but, to have that Airboat in the next 5. The Excel was a more practical purchase out of the 2 boats. at this moment in time


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Selling my old boat and replacing it with a brand new widow maker.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

So I'm putting the finishing touches on my trailer. Looking back at my first post when I said I would have it done that week makes me laugh. A lot of change of plans have come up and I've had to totally redesign my build. Once it's wired (hopefully tonight) I'll have to upload some pics.

After the trailer, it's time to paint me some divers and coots. I also need to get some cash for 2 cases of shotgun shells that will hopefully go on sale next week. How's everyone else dong?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I picked up my duck stamp last week and got my HIP #. Got my boat welded and repaired where the winch strap had caused stress in the aluminum. I have been touch up painting the boat, got the trailer sanded and painted. Fixed some wiring connections on my motor, I'm waiting for shotgun shells to go on sale, and I need to order a new prop.


----------



## quackaddict35 (Sep 25, 2015)

I just cleaned up all my decoys and am about to redo them all to a Texas rig set up. Been working the dog a lot trying to get her ready for her first full time season, and bugging the wife daily to let me get a boat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Rogers Sporting Goods annual truckload sale flyer is available for download online today. I have enjoyed this store over the years, but now their prices are high just like everyone else. It's disappointing to say the least, it was always fun to find a good deal.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> I picked up my duck stamp last week and got my HIP #. Got my boat welded and repaired where the winch strap had caused stress in the aluminum. I have been touch up painting the boat, got the trailer sanded and painted. Fixed some wiring connections on my motor, I'm waiting for shotgun shells to go on sale, and I need to order a new prop.


Did you weld your boat yourself or did you take it somewhere?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> Did you weld your boat yourself or did you take it somewhere?


I took it to a welding shop. They didn't even charge me.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> Rogers Sporting Goods annual truckload sale flyer is available for download online today. I have enjoyed this store over the years, but now their prices are high just like everyone else. It's disappointing to say the least, it was always fun to find a good deal.


I was reading the flyer last night.. Seen the GHG no head feeders used to be $19 a pair just two years ago and now they are $39. THIS IS FOR TWO DECS WITHOUT HEADS!!!

Still can't beat Rogers pricing on ammo though. Got a case of blue box Federal sent to my house for $99.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

utahbigbull said:


> Still can't beat Rogers pricing on ammo though. Got a case of blue box Federal sent to my house for $99.


I was told that they normally go on sale in August. They have some for $109, but I'd love to save the $20 since I buy two cases. But you got to get them quick!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

utahbigbull said:


> I was reading the flyer last night.. Seen the GHG no head feeders used to be $19 a pair just two years ago and now they are $39. THIS IS FOR TWO DECS WITHOUT HEADS!!!
> 
> Still can't beat Rogers pricing on ammo though. Got a case of blue box Federal sent to my house for $99.


Dunn's Sporting Goods is another good one to get shells online. $109 case for Federal 1 1/4 oz. 3" free shipping


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com...shok-steel-waterfowl-12-gauge-3-1-1-8-oz.html

Federal Blue Box 1/8 is on sale for $99. Does 1/4 vs 1/8 make a huge difference in your guys' eyes? I've dropped plenty including a swan and geese with #2, but they've all been very close.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com...shok-steel-waterfowl-12-gauge-3-1-1-8-oz.html
> 
> Federal Blue Box 1/8 is on sale for $99. Does 1/4 vs 1/8 make a huge difference in your guys' eyes? I've dropped plenty including a swan and geese with #2, but they've all been very close.


Nope, not much difference. You hit them or you don't.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> Federal Blue Box 1/8 is on sale for $99. Does 1/4 vs 1/8 make a huge difference in your guys' eyes? I've dropped plenty including a swan and geese with #2, but they've all been very close.


It all comes down to personal preference. You either get better pattern density (with the 1 1/4 oz) or higher velocity (with the 1 1/8 oz). IMO, pattern density is what produces clean kills (provided enough speed is there), so I like to use 1 1/4 oz.

It won't matter at close range, but at 35+ yards I tend to think 1 1/4 oz performs a bit better (although it very well could all be in my head). If I were in your shoes, though, I would have a hard time paying $20 more per case. I think you'll do fine with either.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> https://www.rogerssportinggoods.com...shok-steel-waterfowl-12-gauge-3-1-1-8-oz.html
> 
> Federal Blue Box 1/8 is on sale for $99. Does 1/4 vs 1/8 make a huge difference in your guys' eyes? I've dropped plenty including a swan and geese with #2, but they've all been very close.


 Personal preference in my opinion. Me, myself, and I have always went for the 3" 1 1/8oz #3 shot with 1550fps speed. Slightly less pattern density? Sure.. But I have learned to shoot with the faster load (which also gives slightly better long range lethality) and that is what I am used to.

Others prefer a slightly denser but slightly slower 1400fps load.

Both are just fine, but I can tell ya I struggle switching to a 1400fps load, but just because I am not used to them. Has nothing to do with the load, but everything to do with my personal instincts.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

That's all we shoot as well and we do fairly decent with it


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

Got new 1448 yesterday have to move the light bar from old to new, build a gun box and some storage boxes, gatorglide the bottom, and mount the motor.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Slapped a new paint job on the old gal.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Just picked up 6 dz brand new real geese pro series II silos for $380 including the bag. Kind of a good deal!...


----------



## NateJ (Nov 13, 2013)

Got a New Yacht Club trailer (some of you may have seen my blown out trailer and boat on the side of FB Dike road late season last year :S), just finished a rear pod on the back of the boat (1448 partial V Jonboat), got a new motor for the longshaft, new 24" LED light bar for the front and in progress of a new paint job. Might add either rubber mat or plywood to make a flat floor-still undecided if i want the extra weight or not with that. Got a lab at the end of last year but he still has a bit of work before I'd say hes ready for the marsh, we will see how the next 2 months of training go. -O\\__- only 2 months away!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

king eider said:


> Just picked up 6 dz brand new real geese pro series II silos for $380 including the bag. Kind of a good deal!...


You beat me to that deal by a 1/2 hour you dog. lol


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Longgun said:


> You beat me to that deal by a 1/2 hour you dog. lol


I had that deal done before I approved the post. It started out as 3 dz silos, then he sent me a text about doing six for 360 and 20 for the carry bag. Best deal I've ever got! I'll have a few of my old silos up for sale here soon...:mrgreen:


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Ah, I see... save the good ones for yourself eh? -O,-  ;-)


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

I finally broke down and got my first semi-auto, a Franchi Affinity. I absolutely love it! It points and handles like a dream. I expect to kill a bunch of ducks this season with it.

I also picked up another dozen decoys. I found a killer deal on KSL, $25 for a dozen mallards, already weighted and they came with a nice mesh bag. The last thing I need now is a new set of calls. Anyone have any recommendations? I don't want to pay a fortune but I want something that will bring them in well.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

moabxjeeper said:


> I finally broke down and got my first semi-auto, a Franchi Affinity. I absolutely love it! It points and handles like a dream. I expect to kill a bunch of ducks this season with it.
> 
> I also picked up another dozen decoys. I found a killer deal on KSL, $25 for a dozen mallards, already weighted and they came with a nice mesh bag. The last thing I need now is a new set of calls. Anyone have any recommendations? I don't want to pay a fortune but I want something that will bring them in well.


Duck calls are over rated and over used and abused. I wouldn't go spend $150 on one. I like my Primos Phat Lady single reed.

Did you get a 20 ga. or 12 ga. Affinity. I want the 20 ga.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

moabxjeeper said:


> I finally broke down and got my first semi-auto, a Franchi Affinity. I absolutely love it! It points and handles like a dream. I expect to kill a bunch of ducks this season with it.
> 
> I also picked up another dozen decoys. I found a killer deal on KSL, $25 for a dozen mallards, already weighted and they came with a nice mesh bag. The last thing I need now is a new set of calls. Anyone have any recommendations? I don't want to pay a fortune but I want something that will bring them in well.


Buck Gardner Mallard Hammer. I put all my other calls away after using this one. I renewed my DU membership and got one for free. But Fowlmouth makes a good point. Use it sparingly. I normally use a quick greeting call, or a few single quacks, or a feeding call with larger flocks, and that's about it. I'd also get you a cheap 6 in 1 whistle. They come in handy for teal and widgeon.


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> Duck calls are over rated and over used and abused. I wouldn't go spend $150 on one. I like my Primos Phat Lady single reed.
> 
> Did you get a 20 ga. or 12 ga. Affinity. I want the 20 ga.


Definitely not! I'm talking like $40 or so max. I agree with them being over used.

I got the 12 gauge Affinity. It's amazing. I'm sure you'd do just as well with the 20 ga.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I got the first batch of repaints done, and the lights installed on my trailer. I'm glad I picked these up a few years ago while they were still $15 per dozen. The official 30 day countdown is this week!


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Looking good Jr! I've shot many a diver over repainted yard sale decoys-they work as good as anything. In fact the past few years I've been threatening to move to an all black-and-white spread-the old time market gunners used black and white decoys and I've shot quite a few puddlers over my diver spread.


----------



## Whiskey H0und (Aug 26, 2016)

I am looking for a new pair of waders that will be more comfortable to walk in!!!


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

After years and a half dozen others, I decided to return to my Rem. 870 Magnum I got in 86 when I turned 12. Kept buying into the next newest, greatest, more magnumish. It shoots straight, lasted 4 dogs, and on its second kid coming with. Been rained on, snowed on dropped in the mud, etc, etc. I love that old gun and can't imagine using something......Ok so now I have decided to go 20 ga. Seem my 10yr old thinks its unfair that I get a 12, and have 30yrs practice with it, but at least my .20 is an 870?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

hossblur said:


> After years and a half dozen others, I decided to return to my Rem. 870 Magnum I got in 86 when I turned 12. Kept buying into the next newest, greatest, more magnumish. It shoots straight, lasted 4 dogs, and on its second kid coming with. Been rained on, snowed on dropped in the mud, etc, etc. I love that old gun and can't imagine using something......Ok so now I have decided to go 20 ga. Seem my 10yr old thinks its unfair that I get a 12, and have 30yrs practice with it, but at least my .20 is an 870?


I still have my first shotgun that I got in 86, it's a Winchester Ranger 120. I try and use that gun at least one hunt a year.


----------



## sambo3006 (Feb 25, 2016)

I picked up a dozen Banded mallard floaters and four Tanglefree Pro Series Canada goose floaters. Getting rid of the lower quality dekes. Less is more this year, especially on the geese. I'd rather put out a few photo realistic dekes in a slough than a whole bunch of faded plastic looking ones. Late season geese are hard to fool.
Our early teal season starts Sept 10. It will probably be 85-90 degrees. Thank goodness I have some light weight waders. We see almost exclusively bluewings on the early hunt. Later on we have greenwings. Still after the elusive cinnamon teal. Pretty rare in this part of the country.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

sambo3006 said:


> Still after the elusive cinnamon teal. Pretty rare in this part of the country.


We have plenty of Cinnamons, it's the Blue Winged Teal that are tough to find around these parts.


----------



## sambo3006 (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm coming out for the Wasatch late elk hunt Nov 12-20. In the event that I kill my bull early, is the season open and are the birds flying at that time?


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

sambo3006 said:


> I'm coming out for the Wasatch late elk hunt Nov 12-20. In the event that I kill my bull early, is the season open and are the birds flying at that time?


 Season will be open and November is a good time to hunt.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

That is probably the best time frame of the entire season for ducks.;-)


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> We have plenty of Cinnamons, it's the Blue Winged Teal that are tough to find around these parts.


I wish I owned a good zooming camera. There was a drake and hen blue wing last August sitting on one of the ponds at Ogden bay. There was another bird watcher there freaking out because she had never seen one before. That's also the only one I have seen in my life.

As for cinnamon teal, I've shot maybe 100 hens or young drakes that look like hens. Never a full colored drake. I'm super jealous of your picture.


----------



## amrich17 (Jan 19, 2015)

There was a nice drake blue wing at brbr this summer 

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> I wish I owned a good zooming camera. There was a drake and hen blue wing last August sitting on one of the ponds at Ogden bay. There was another bird watcher there freaking out because she had never seen one before. That's also the only one I have seen in my life.
> 
> As for cinnamon teal, I've shot maybe 100 hens or young drakes that look like hens. Never a full colored drake. I'm super jealous of your picture.


Yeah, Fowlmouth sure knows how to get the good cinnamon drakes. I've been trying pretty seriously to get one for the wall for a few years now. I'm slowly closing in on my goal thanks to some help from him, and hoping this year will be the year.

I'm one who believes that bluewings are more common around here than most people think. I've seen two breeding pairs at Farmington Bay and one pair at BRBR during my spring birdwatching trips. My dad also killed a drake on the opener about 5-6 years ago, and missed a shot at a drake in November back in 2007. I think most just migrate south before hunting season starts, so getting a nice one is pretty rare. I'd take one to the taxidermist if I got one.

One more month!


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I know a few spots that will have bluewings on them in September, but I rarely see them during the season except in the first week or so. I believe they are a really early migrator, but when you do see one you will know it because you can't miss that big white face patch on the drakes. One of these years I will get one! Another funny thing is that I see tons of cinnamon teal in Cache Valley during the spring, but again pretty rarely during the early season and almost none past the first week or two. I guess they only like to nest here and then move back over the hill once the young ones can make the trip.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Pumpgunner said:


> Another funny thing is that I see tons of cinnamon teal in Cache Valley during the spring, but again pretty rarely during the early season and almost none past the first week or two. I guess they only like to nest here and then move back over the hill once the young ones can make the trip.


Take a drive to the great salt pond. That's all I'll see during the summer. Then they frequent every ditch in Weber County. Then Fowlmouth shoots the remaining 5 or 6 during the season that chose not to migrate.


----------



## sambo3006 (Feb 25, 2016)

Our waterfowl hunting really starts to get good in mid December, especially if we have some cold nasty weather. That doesn't always happen. We see mostly mallards and gadwalls with a few other species mixed in. I shot my first goldeneye last year and missed the same spoonbill drake 6 times!(he came back to taunt me after I emptied my gun the first time). Would have been my first spoony. We see some widgeon, although they mainly come in late January after duck season is closed and I'm chasing geese. Those drakes are beautiful. 
The little greenwing teal drakes are beautiful birds as well. We also have wood ducks but they are usually gone south by the time our season starts. Killed my first drake the year before last on the opener and put him on the wall.

I'm no expert waterfowler but if any of you guys are going to be in the southern half of Missouri during waterfowl season send me a private message. I'll give you some tips on location and would be happy to meet up for a hunt as my schedule permits.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

*****, we have so many spoonies here around the Great Salt Lake. I'm pretty sure we could get you a few. They really start to plume out in late December early January, but you can find some good ones in November too.


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

Got pods on the boat as well as replaced some of the old deeks with new goose and duck decoys. Also going to try my hand at flocking a few deeks and still need to put some more grass on the thin spots on the blind.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

BigMac said:


> Got pods on the boat as well as replaced some of the old deeks with new goose and duck decoys. Also going to try my hand at flocking a few deeks and still need to put some more grass on the thin spots on the blind.


I like that camo job!


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> I like that camo job!


just the camo spray paint from walmart. mixed 4 colors as I sprayed.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Who did ya have do your pods? They look good!

Here is my summer project results. I had Chuck @ Widowmaker put pods on mine as well. Then upgraded from an old 16 GD, to a new Back Water 23 SS. Also got rid of the old halogen lights and added LED lighting.


----------

